# Duprasi diet?



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Just wondered what sort of mixes people feed their Duprasi? At the moment my guy is on a gerbil diet and hes had a bit of fruit so far and a mealworm who he murdered but didnt eat. lol 
Have looked on the net but theres not much info i can find on what people feed them. Usually just 'gerbil mix and seeds'. could do with a bit more info! 
Thanks.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

i mix rabbitt food with chicken grains and various seeds like a finch mix, also feed mealies and fruit :2thumbh and dog kibble


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I use a low sunflower seed parrot food (most of the fruit picked out) mixed with Geri gerbil food and a small amount of dried catfood, millet sprays as a treat along with mealworms(dried or live)hay and a tiny amount of fresh fruit or veg.I also give them apple tree twigs.

Have a look on here http://www.petermaas.nl/gerbils/fattailedgerbils.htm#food


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Thanks guys! He does have hay too, yet to show an interest but hes still settling in. Shall get millet spray tomorrow for him and the mongolian gerbils. Off to read the link now! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ditta said:


> i mix rabbitt food with chicken grains and various seeds like a finch mix, also feed mealies and fruit :2thumbh and dog kibble


 i forgot i also add cereal, like weetaflakes and rice crispies, whatever is leftover really:lol2:


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I fed mine a basic hamster base mix combined with groats, plain budgie or canary seed, a few dog biscuits, orlux softbill food, live or dried mealworms and occasional bits of veg.


----------

